# CARLOS LIMA? CUSTOM PAINTER?



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

DOES ANYONE KNOW IF HES STILL AROUND?



I SEEN HIS WORK IN A REALLY OLD LOWRIDER MAG ON A 64 IMPALA SS



ANY INFO WOULD BE GREAT


THANKS


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Good question? Painted many Low Creations car back in the day.


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

He's still around. I see him at different shows and events in San Jose. He's been driving a big ass pink 1950's Caddy with a Blvd Bombs sticker on the back window.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

HE PAINTED MY 66 BACK IN THE DAYS, I THINK HE'S PAINTING OUT IN SAN MARTIN NOW....


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Can anyone send info on how to get a hold of him? Is there a waiting list? :dunno:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ill get at him


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 15 2008, 05:20 PM~11354593
> * ill get at him
> *


Gracias,loco :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Not sure if he was having a shitty day, but he did my regal back in 02' and well I can say I was very dissapointed with his work, I've heard others say the same thing, but I guess he is still around, ill try to post pics of the stripes, but remember your talking about almost 20yrs ago, he might have lost his touch.


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Damn,I was always a fanatico of his style. Please post pictures of his work,thank you.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

AT ONE POINT HE WAS THE MAN............NOW HE'S WASHED UP,,,,, NEXT!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 18 2008, 08:55 AM~11370726
> *AT ONE POINT HE WAS THE MAN............NOW HE'S WASHED UP,,,,, NEXT!
> *


I gotta disagree there. 
He is more into doing hot rods and choppers(where the $$ is) and he is still pushing out bad ass work. My opinion on lowrider work, its alittle out dated. washed up, NO.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 18 2008, 08:01 AM~11370758
> *I gotta disagree there.
> He is more into doing hot rods and choppers(where the $$ is) and he is still pushing out bad ass work. My opinion on lowrider work, its alittle out dated. washed up, NO.
> *


 :|


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

My homie owned a Glasshouse paintd by him. The car was badass.


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

anyone got any pics of his work?


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

:dunno: No pics anyone?? He used to be the shit!!! Fades, tape shades, graphics ect.
Anyone remember back in the 80's he had the baddest 64 on the circuit, He would put that f*cker on the turntable with the ride on a full lean, The slammed side showed with the wheels on and tucked up in the fender wells while the other side had the wheels off and the full chrome under carriage exposed for everyone to see!!! One of San Jo's Big Guns during those days. I think he was in Low Conspiracy back then.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 18 2008, 08:01 AM~11370758
> *I gotta disagree there.
> He is more into doing hot rods and choppers(where the $$ is) and he is still pushing out bad ass work. My opinion on lowrider work, its alittle out dated. washed up, NO.
> *


WHERES THE PICS


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 21 2008, 03:09 PM~11404178
> *WHERES THE PICS
> *


 :roflmao: checc it Loc, I aint a camara man. Im a rida. If you wanna see his work im sure some will be in pleasanton this weekend at the goodguys show.
Im not a Lima appoligist, I was giving my .02! 
I never really dug his pin stripping, but the guy can still paint.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

he did a lot of work back in the day... this is the only pic i have of my homies bike... he did his dodge magnum to match and also a race car and enclosed trailer.










his graphics are wild but i really didnt like his striping either...


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

hey caddillac heaven any close ups?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 18 2008, 10:01 AM~11370758
> *I gotta disagree there.
> He is more into doing hot rods and choppers(where the $$ is) and he is still pushing out bad ass work. My opinion on lowrider work, its alittle out dated. washed up, NO.
> *


your 100% right.. i see lima at least once a month at the paint store. hes all into bikes and choppers..he really dont want to do low lows but like he said..as long as they pay his price..hes still a bad mofo...nobody can take that away from him..i wanted him 2 do a lowrider bike frame and he didn't want to cause he wanted me to make it more crazy so he can get down..he drew me a pic and it was bad , just never did it..hes working out of gilroy i guess out of his ranch or back barn..he said why pay over head at a shop..


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

I just had my homies Coast and Pat paint over one of his classics-my Rivi...I would have loved to save the paint job because of some other homies who had their hands on it as well, but there was too much flaws from abuse,etc.  I'm very happy with the Coast One job that will go down in history on it.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 21 2008, 11:25 PM~11408132
> *I just had my homies Coast and Pat paint over one of his classics-my Rivi...I would have loved to save the paint job because of some other homies who had their hands on it as well, but there was too much flaws from abuse,etc.   I'm very happy with the Coast One job that will go down in history on it.
> *


  ur shits bad ass homie!


----------



## Lowridnrob (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Aug 20 2008, 11:00 PM~11399644
> *:dunno: No pics anyone?? He used to be the shit!!! Fades, tape shades, graphics ect.
> Anyone remember back in the 80's he had the baddest 64 on the circuit, He would put that f*cker on the turntable with the ride on a full lean, The slammed side showed with the wheels on and tucked up in the fender wells while the other side had the wheels off and the full chrome under carriage exposed for everyone to see!!! One of San Jo's Big Guns during those days. I think he was in Low Conspiracy back then.
> *


I used to help Carlos set up that car back in the early 80's at shows. It even used to clean up at hot rod shows. I think it took 4th in the whole US. one time. I think it was in the Feb84 Lowrider magazine centerfold. He also had a few other bad ass rides including a candy blue Lincoln with a hollywood top.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 21 2008, 09:25 PM~11408132
> *I just had my homies Coast and Pat paint over one of his classics-my Rivi...I would have loved to save the paint job because of some other homies who had their hands on it as well, but there was too much flaws from abuse,etc.   I'm very happy with the Coast One job that will go down in history on it.
> *


yeah that was a bad ass paint job on your rivi to bad u couldnt save it who was that other painter out of san jo doing those bad ass paint jobs


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 22 2008, 09:24 PM~11416589
> *yeah that was a bad ass paint job on your rivi to bad u couldnt save it  who was that other painter out of san jo doing those bad ass paint jobs
> *


you talking about alex at signs and wonders?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 21 2008, 03:55 PM~11405094
> *:roflmao:  checc it Loc, I aint a camara man. Im a rida. If you wanna see his work im sure some will be in pleasanton this weekend at the goodguys show.
> Im not a Lima appoligist, I was giving my .02!
> I never really dug his pin stripping, but the guy can still paint.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 22 2008, 10:22 PM~11416959
> *you talking about alex at signs and wonders?
> *


Yea he did some tight ass work, he did my homies' 95 Impala. I haven't heard what happen to him though.


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Lima was the man for a long time. He hooked me up right on my accord and his crazy pinstripping is always top notch. He is a little slow, he ONLY took 18 months to do mine. He was out of the Oakland area under Elegance Auto body. He did mine in 2000 or 2001 and I still get props on my paint. Hope he is doing well and is staying out of trouble.

Here is the link to my page and Carlos did all the exterior paint and stripping

http://californialifestyles.net/bobspage.htm


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 22 2008, 10:22 PM~11416959
> *you talking about alex at signs and wonders?
> *


alex did some work for my boy is he still working anybody know his stripping is the best ive seen


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Aug 13 2008, 03:33 PM~11336409
> *He's still around. I see him at different shows and events in San Jose. He's been driving a big ass pink 1950's Caddy with a Blvd Bombs sticker on the back window.
> *


Does he still take a LONG, LONG, LONG time to finish a paintjob? :uh: :uh: :uh: :angry:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 1 2008, 08:19 AM~11748058
> *Does he still take a LONG, LONG, LONG time to finish a paintjob?  :uh: :uh: :uh:  :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EL TIBURON (Jul 9, 2008)

_*I have always loved carlos limas work this is a pic of my trike painted in 1990...and still to this day places!*_


----------



## EL TIBURON (Jul 9, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*this is my 1978 monte carlo "EL CHARRO" he helped me get this car painted and out within 8 months!!!IN 2010*_</span>


----------



## EL TIBURON (Jul 9, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*Now this is my ELCO "MADMAN81" LIMA and I painted this and LIMA did the graphics in one week right b4 the streetlow salinas show 4/3/2011 1st place mild custom*_</span>


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Aug 10 2008, 08:33 PM~11310323
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW IF HES STILL AROUND?
> I SEEN HIS WORK IN A REALLY OLD LOWRIDER MAG ON A 64 IMPALA SS
> ANY INFO WOULD BE GREAT
> ...



_*YUP HE IS STILL AROUND U MIGHT FIND HIM AT HIS RANCH FEEDING HIS HORSES AND GOATS...AND ALL HIS ROTTS!!! *_


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

_*HE JUST CUT, BUFFED, AND STRIPED MY 66 WIT A LIL SOMETHING ON THE ROCKER...*_


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 5 2011, 09:13 PM~20269945
> *HE JUST CUT, BUFFED, AND STRIPED MY 66 WIT A LIL SOMETHING ON THE ROCKER...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

Lima did my regal dancer in 99 r 2000. 1 bad ass painter especially if you like crazy graffix not your common SHIT. Would luv to have him do my glasshouse


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 6 2011, 02:50 PM~20275232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Aug 18 2008, 10:00 AM~11371572
> *My homie owned a Glasshouse paintd by him.  The car was badass.
> *


its the one in andys ad back in the days.


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

Talented guy...I personally had a bad experience with him and a club member did also. I think he was possibly having some personal problems at the time. It was when he had the shop out in San leandro under the Bart tracks. I still wish him nothing but the best. Hopefully he got his shit straight. It would be a waste of talent otherwise.


----------



## stiffy (Jul 14, 2009)

so does any 1 know how to get a hold of him still to get some work done any help would be great thanks


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stiffy_@Apr 13 2011, 12:19 AM~20326121
> *so does any 1 know how to get a hold of him still to get some work done any help would be great thanks
> *


what's up Stiffy???? Carlos is bad ass bro....bad ass....


----------



## stiffy (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 12 2011, 10:22 PM~20326148
> *what's up Stiffy???? Carlos is bad ass bro....bad ass....
> *


wats up toro howve you been hell yea hes bad ass u know to get in contact with him homie....did he do ur ride back in the day?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 8 2011, 02:25 PM~20293004
> *its the one in andys ad back in the days.
> *


No not that one. This one was painted in the 90's


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

carlos limas 1964 :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

He did one of ours rides here in sacramento a couple months back. Sick, will be out this summer.


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

MY OLD CADI PAINTED BY LIMA NUTN FANCY JUST CANDY


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

here you go I was wondering if it was the same guy who pianted my homies berretta back in 92' or 93' and the paint still shines like a mofo!!
PICs are taken with my camera but you can still see the quality paint job pics are taken in San Jose Cali at an East Side Ryders BBQ sorry if I messed the name up


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@May 15 2011, 09:38 PM~20560229
> *MY OLD CADI PAINTED BY LIMA NUTN FANCY JUST CANDY
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN CALI LAC THAT WAS YO CADI.


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIVIN LOW IDAHO_@May 18 2011, 09:13 AM~20577789
> *DAMN CALI LAC THAT WAS YO CADI.
> *


YESSIR! YOU CAN CALL TITO & VERIFY 938-1414


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*This 1980 FireBird was painted by Rene Montez, not Carlos Lima.*
Although they are good friends. Rene was known for his bodywork back then. He would do work for Carlos Lima & Jose Martinez just to mention a few. In those days I was Rene's Apprentices learning bodywork from the Master. :worship: :worship: 

Carlos is still painting, he paints out of his home in San Martin, or he can and dose do house calls BUT, you are going to have to open your wallet WIDE for that service. Like it was stated before, he is into the Hot Rods & Bikes now, WHY?, Money, Money, Money :biggrin:


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@May 18 2011, 07:13 PM~20582110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 paul breaking it down. a SAN JOSE OG LOWRIDER


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@May 18 2011, 07:25 PM~20581775
> *YESSIR! YOU CAN CALL TITO & VERIFY 938-1414
> *


 :0 yeah i met that homie a couple years ago.

any more pics


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIVIN LOW IDAHO_@May 19 2011, 03:50 PM~20587663
> *:0 yeah i met that homie a couple years ago.
> 
> any more pics
> *


bad day i curbed my rim


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

love his style...


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ RIDER_@May 18 2011, 09:29 PM~20582848
> *paul breaking it down. a SAN JOSE OG LOWRIDER
> *


Thanks My Low Riding Brother.

I've been doing the Life Style since 1975 So I know a thing or two about Low Riding & San Jo :biggrin: 

I am just trying to Correct without any Disrespect.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@May 20 2011, 12:17 AM~20591370
> *bad day i curbed my rim
> 
> 
> ...



:0 CADDY LOOKIN SICK HOMIE.

U SHOULD OF KEPT IT.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

I can respect the ability but does he use a mop to pinstripe instead of a Mack?


----------



## EL TIBURON (Jul 9, 2008)

*TTT FOR LIMA*


----------



## EL TIBURON (Jul 9, 2008)

*LIMAS AT IT AGAIN AND THEY SAY HE WAS WASHED UP!!!!*


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

He patterned my car a few years ago. Yea he still got it pics ain't the best but that's all I got in my phone.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

EL TIBURON said:


> *LIMAS AT IT AGAIN AND THEY SAY HE WAS WASHED UP!!!!*


uffin:uffin:


----------



## ke miras (May 7, 2005)

Looks like he can still get down. I liked that 63 he did, way back when, from Azlan Imperials. That car was the shit back in the day. I see it making a come back lately, but for some reason it looks a little different?


----------



## EL TIBURON (Jul 9, 2008)

*







*
*LIMA PUTIN IT DOWN ONCE AGAIN FOR ROLLERZ ONLY'S "NATIVE MONEY"*


----------



## EL TIBURON (Jul 9, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY *
*CENTRAL COAST*


----------



## el_merro_merro (Jan 3, 2012)

LIMA STILL THE SHIT, DID A FAW OF MY BIKES WHEN I WAS A KID....:thumbsup:


----------



## winojameSj (Feb 13, 2007)

Whats up carlos your homboy james


----------



## winojameSj (Feb 13, 2007)

ke miras said:


> Looks like he can still get down. I liked that 63 he did, way back when, from Azlan Imperials. That car was the shit back in the day. I see it making a come back lately, but for some reason it looks a little different?


cold steel been around for years lima repainted in 1996 the new owner beet it up in the last 2 years


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT FOR OG LIMA I ALWAYS LIKED HIS STYLE


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

He did my shit looks just take long but werth it


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


>


TTO THA TOP! :uh::thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


>


 N:uh:W THAT'S {OG}! :wow::yes::werd::nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


>


:uh: :thumbsup:NOW THAT'S A LOWRIDER! :yes::cheesy::h5::nicoderm:uffin:


----------



## fleetmstr48wssj (Aug 15, 2007)

Family first c.c. San jose....


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

fleetmstr48wssj said:


> Family first c.c. San jose....


He did the pinstripe coast one did the patterns  nice combo


----------



## t.perez95367 (Jun 30, 2014)

Looking for carlos lima maybe limas for some paint on some bikes... heard of his work just can't seem to touch base... heard he's in modesto area.

Thomas
[email protected]


----------



## bdazle (Jan 2, 2013)

some more of lima's work. There are also more shots in profile


----------

